Ask HN: How much do you save in Hong Kong with 100 HKD monthly salary? - symbolepro
======
FabHK
eh? 100 HKD is about 13 USD, so you won't save anything.

100k HKD is 13k USD. As the max salary tax is about 16%, you'll have about 84k
HKD/month net (minus minor contributions to the mandatory retirement fund).
Your savings then depend largely on two things:

1\. your accommodation. Housing is very expensive in HK. You can live frugally
on about 10k HKD a month in a tiny flat, or you can spend 60k HKD a month on a
4-bedroom flat in the midlevels (forget about a house).

2\. lifestyle/food. One can live and eat very cheaply in HK (25 HKD BigMac
meal, and even cheaper noodles), or rather expensively (and add a 10k HKD
vodka bottle in the club).

Given that the median household (!) income is 20-25k HKD/month, and, say, 60k
HKD/month is considered a good income, and a live-in maid earns about 5k
HKD/month, you should be able to put aside 20k to 50k HKD a month, depending
on your lifestyle (or 30k to 75k USD a year).

~~~
symbolepro
"30k to 75k" looks like one can save more in HK, as compared to San Francisco
with similar income.

~~~
FabHK
quite possibly. Taxes and median salary are lower in HK than the Bay area.
What's expensive in HK is housing and Western food, but probably not more so
than in the bay. You can spend as much as in the bay, but you can spend much
less.

